# see ya next year!



## blacktypes (Aug 30, 2004)

ok, saturday we went to my uncle's cottage...
my cousin's son was there too..
my daughter who give me her collaboration to take a picture once in a year was sitting on the lawnmower when i take the picture, the kid jump on it and appear half face in the picture!
i was like S**T
no need to say that my daughter did'nt want to take another picture after this incident!
so...i'll take it next year! :?


----------



## Corry (Aug 30, 2004)

She's a cutie!


----------



## Karalee (Aug 31, 2004)

Clone him out :twisted:


----------



## santino (Aug 31, 2004)

Kara, you're too nasty


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 31, 2004)

exactly... clone him out  or... crop him  get off you nasty boy!


----------



## Karalee (Aug 31, 2004)

Exactly, be gone 

:lmao:


----------



## blacktypes (Aug 31, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Clone him out :twisted:


yeah, nice idea, now i need the talent! 
i'll try to crop along her hair, maybe it's going to be "not so bad"


----------

